# How many stater kits?



## Dandelion White (1/6/15)

How many stater kits do you have? How many should we have?


----------



## Viper_SA (1/6/15)

One for the money, two for the show....

Seriously though, I'd say two devices minimum, 3 would be better. Leave one at work or in the car and have two at hand.


----------



## Redeemer (1/6/15)

Once the bug bites, the sky is the limit!
I've got two at work, another two at home, with two in storage, so six in total, so far...... LoL
Each one has its own unique flavour and build style, so each gives a different type of vape, cycling between the ones I have, it never gets boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nemo (1/6/15)

I got the Osiris starter kit double for the convenience of having a backup device just in case. I would strongly recommend though that having enough spares for what you are currently using and at least one backup, the kit I got does just that, well besides an extra charger but those are cheap enough. This is of course assuming that you are a analogue smoker and switching over to the digital side.

if you are a smoker could I possibly suggest you having a look at the following. number 3 on the list is basically the point I am bringing across but all of them are very good points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Dandelion White said:


> How many stater kits do you have? How many should we have?


With the prices you can find these days no reason not to have a couple anyway, one for the house one for out and about and as a backup


----------



## Lim (24/7/15)

if you wana chain vape, it better to have more than two devices, and it starter kit wise, now days the starter kit are pretty good (compares to mine, the VTR... yeah) so I would put starter kit in the car, just in case the traffic jam.


----------



## 3FVape (24/7/15)

It all up to you. it's much better to have 2-3 if you vaping a lot.


----------

